# Pandora



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

Has anyone have any issues with Pandora on the new base Roamio ? Using Pandora has caused my Roamio to reboot twice. In addition exiting the app seems to take ages to get back to live tv or tivo central.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

I have had this problem too. It's a bug.


----------



## Peanuthead (Jul 12, 2004)

apw2607 said:


> Has anyone have any issues with Pandora on the new base Roamio ? Using Pandora has caused my Roamio to reboot twice. In addition exiting the app seems to take ages to get back to live tv or tivo central.


Yep, just got finished installing my S5 and configuring Pandora, Netfix etc.
I refuse to use the ridiculous name "Roamio".
Anyway, I started up Pandora and the "Please wait" message was displayed.
After about 3 minutes I hit the Live TV button and the Tivo rebooted. 
One good thing, this box reboots in < 1 minute, versus a looong time for the S4's.


----------



## kulick (May 13, 2002)

Workaround: if you pause the audio before exiting, you should get out without the crash.


----------



## DVRMike (Aug 30, 2013)

Pandora on my base Roamio is extremely slow. Selecting a channel displays please wait for about 10 seconds, then going back to the channel list takes about a minute. The app also crashes the whole Tivo causing it to reboot. I contacted both Tivo and Pandora and both claimed they don't know anything about it.


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

I had my Roamio Plus reboot when playing Pandora.

Mark


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

I only used Pandora for may be 2x30 min but it worked fine on my Roamio so far... Exiting the app did not result in a reboot...


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

Mine didn't crash, but using Pandora caused the UI to freeze for about 20 seconds as well. Trying to exit took a long time, as described above.


----------



## don129 (Jun 29, 2010)

My base Roamio crashed when trying to delete a Pandora station. If I just let it play after clicking on Pandora, no reboot.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I've used Pandora a lot with my S5+ and cross-fingers so far no reboots. (I haven't tried adding/removing channels, simply using all channel shuffle mode).


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

First time in to Pandora on my new Roamio base, I also had the reboot happen when I tried to exit Pandora by hitting the left arrow on the directional keypad.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Pandora is flaky on my Roamio also, has not caused a reboot but is not working smoothly.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

I've used Pandora a bit over the last three days and did not suffer from any problems with it.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

There is a fix for Pandora on Roamio coming shortly. Sorry to those that have experienced a reboot!

(Hopefully this week, probably Monday at the latest.)


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

It looks like the update was released today. Please connect to the TiVo Service so it can download. It will be installed on the next reboot, or automatically at 2am.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

I logged in to Pandora on my Roamio Pro and entered the code on my computer. Now I am stuck on a blue screen with Pandora at the top and nothing else. Just a "please wait" message. I have updated several times recently. What is going on with Pandora on TiVo? I just tried Spotify and it doesn't work either.


----------

